# eclipse und Webprojekte mit Maven



## grindelaner (2. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

verwendet irgendjemand eclipse und maven und macht damit web-Entwicklung?

Eigentlich verwende ich IntelliJ... da sehen web-Projekte in der IDE aus wie sie aussehen sollen...

src/main/java >> wird als Source-Verzeichnis erkannt
src/main/resoureces >> wird als Resources-Verzeichnis erkannt
src/main/webapp >> wird als Webapp-Verzeichnis erkannt

Bei Eclipse (Luna 4.4.1) wird mir die Projektstruktur nicht richtig im Package Explorer aufgelöst...
Eclipse hat scheinbar Probleme den webapp-Ordner zu erkennen.... Der wird bei mir als normales Verzeichnis dargestellt.

Ist das "leider" normal oder kann man in eclipse noch etwas einstellen?


----------



## Dompteur (2. Feb 2015)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Eclipse IDE den Code in src/main/webapp nicht als JAVA Code interpretiert ?

Dann kannst du unter "Project Properties" / "Java Build Path" / "Source" das Verzeichnis als weiteres Source-Verzeichnis hinzufügen.

Ich verwende noch eine ältere Eclipse Version. Es kann also sein, dass die Menüpunkte minimal anders heißen.


----------



## dzim (6. Feb 2015)

Soweit ich es verstehe, ist das verhalten aber doch richtig! im webapp liegen doch das Manifest und der ganze Spass, oder?
src/main/java ist in MAven-Projekten nun mal das Verzeichniss, dass für Quellcode zuständig ist.

Ansonten: Du kannst dir auch die .projekt und .classpath-Dateien des Projekts mal anschauen. Da steht drinn, welche Rolle welches Verzeichnis hat (oder wenn es nicht drinn steht, könnte dein o.g. Verhalten entstehen).
Da du die Dateien normalerweise nicht siehts, musst du evtl. den Filter des Project Navigators anpassen (oben rechts vom TreeView - so ein Pfeil nach unten öffnet ein Kontext-Menü).


----------

